# Выбор аккордеона



## Akvo (20 Ноя 2013)

Здравствуйте,дорогие коллеги!
Я хочу купить себе готово-выборный аккордеон,не старый,СУПИТО и подобные не предлагать.
Я думаю про Юпитер Гусарова,который на 41 клавишу готово-выборный,что думаете Вы?


----------



## Koruk (20 Ноя 2013)

Меня тоже интересует аккордеон ЮПИТЕР фабрики Гусарова. Дайте пожалуйста краткие рецензии на этот аккордеон (положительные и отрицательные характеристики).


----------



## uri (20 Ноя 2013)

уже обмусолили всю тему о этих "юпитерах" гусарова, копайтесь на форуме...а так если задумали брать, ту нужно осторожно это делать,могут такое г. подсунуть...в целом обычный аккордеон для обучения,максимум в училище, для консы никак не прокатит. если повезет с качеством, то можно года 3 проиграть на нем, если не долбить Зубицкого и т.д. по чесноку если, то у гусарова можно только детские инструменты брать или если ну ооооочень приспичило по финансам, да и то подумать стоит.


----------



## Akvo (20 Ноя 2013)

*uri*,
Как же без знаменитого Посвящения Астору Пьяццолле?
)


----------



## uri (20 Ноя 2013)

ну посвящение то ведь не самое страшное для инструмента,из баянно-аккордеонной литературы...есть вещи пострашнее для механики и голосов инструмента...


----------



## Akvo (20 Ноя 2013)

*uri*,
У Зубицкого самое знаменитое-это Посвящение А.Пьяццолле,и его хочет выучить любой.А на Юпитере говорите не получится(
Ну надо будет на зимних праздниках съездить к Гусарову и поиграть)


----------



## uri (20 Ноя 2013)

нет,почему же,все прекрасно получится. но мое мнение что инструмент нужно покупать на долгое время, а юпитер стоит не так уж и мало и учитывая репутацию да и качество инструмента купить инструмент гусарова легко, а вот продать будет не так просто, а придется, т.к менять нужно будет...если уж брать инструмент гусарова то на 45 клавиш, но цена его такова, что за эти деньги можно взять итальянца. про аккордеон гусарова на 45 клавиш сказать ничего не могу, не щупал такой...съездить посмотреть нужно,если есть возможность. по писанине на форуме нельзя понять, что это за инструмент. нужно смотреть.


----------

